# Tyco diesel locomotive sound like a pig, no traction power..



## osoronoso (May 8, 2017)

Hi,
I have a Tyco F-7 Santa Fe diesel locomotive. A few days ago, start to slowdown speed and a fail motor sound. Like a pig, no traction, no move. Pinion may be? How can i fix that? Any schematics to disassemble the locomotive? Is the first time to open and try to repair for me. Any help?
Thanks guys.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Squealing like a pig is usually dry motor bearings. Put a small
drop of oil on the motor shaft where it comes out of the motor. Both sides of motor.
That always works for me. I have some tyco F7s but they are packed away. I forget how
the shell comes off. I think there are 2 tabs on each side. Carefully spread the body,
in the middle, with your fingers or a screw driver to release the body. 
Good luck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's easy to get too much oil on the bearings. If you don't have a needle applicator, put a drop of oil on a scrap piece of plastic and dab the oil on with a toothpick or a pin.


----------

